# Upcoming storm's this week Dec who get more sniw Catskills or south Vermont



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2016)

Sr Much of New York, Vermont, New Hampshire will only see an inch or two.......those in the parts of te southern tier of New York into Pennsylvania have a better chance of seeing more than 3 inches.

This what Jessica Facebook north east Weather lady says.


----------

